

Google Shutting Down Translate API - Alternatives - fookyong
http://mygengo.com/talk/blog/translation-apis-google-shutting-down-but-are-there-alternatives/

======
wccrawford
Alternative, you mean. Singular.

I don't think MyGengo is a replacement for how most people used Translate,
either. At 5 cents per word, you have to have a real use for the service,
instead of just willy-nilly translating anything you think of.

Don't get me wrong, I'm sure they provide a good service. It's just that the
service Google was providing had a different audience.

Edit: Removed my comment about spam.

~~~
robert_mygengo
Disclosure: I'm the CEO of myGengo

We offer machine translation for free, and we'll continue to do so... I don't
really see how this is spam.

~~~
wccrawford
You should probably make that more prominent, then. I quit reading at this
part:

"If you spent the $25 at Standard level, which is $.05 per word, you could
translate up to 500 words - that’s almost two full pages of text."

I see the next line says that you can use the service without credits, now.
But by that point, I was sick of reading about a pay service that was claiming
to replace a free one. That's the only spot on the page that says it, and it
doesn't outright say you can get translations for free... It just says you can
'use the service without credits'. Too many people give you a 'free account'
that you can't actually do anything with, and then you have to pay to do
anything.

In short: You are losing potential customers by not making your hook clear
enough.

